# العائلة والأبوة والأمومة



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الوالدين الصالحين؟

الجواب: * مهمة الوالدين مهمة صعبة، ولكنها أكثر تجارب الحياة متعة و اشباعاً.   ويخبرنا الله الكثير عن طريقة تربية الأولاد بصورة ناجحة مما يجعلهم أولاد  الله.  وأول ما يمكننا فعله هو تعليمهم الحقائق الموجودة في كلمة الله.

ومع محبة الله و تسليم طرقنا لأتباع وصاياه، بجب علينا أن نسلك كما يوصي  الكتاب من ناحية وصايا الله فالكتاب يقول "قصها علي أولادك، وتكلم بها حين  تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، وأربطها علامة  علي يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها علي قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلي  أبوابك" (تثنية 7:6-9).  وبأتباع وصايا الله نحن نعلم أولادنا أن عبادة  الله مستمرة، وغير محصورة في الخدمات الكنسية أيام الآحاد والصلاة قبل  النوم.

وبالرغم من أن أولادنا يتعلمون الكثير من التعليم الذي نقدمه لهم، ولكنهم  يتعلمون أكثر جداً بمشاهدتنا.  لذا يجب علينا أن نكون حريصين في كل ما  نفعله.  لا بد أن ندرك الأدوار التي عينها الله علينا.  فالزوج والزوجة لا  بد أن يمارسوا الأحترام والخضوع لبعضهم البعض (أفسس 21:5).

وكورنثوس الأولي 3:11 يقول، "ولكن أريد أن تعلموا أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح،  وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل، ورأس المسيح هو الله". ونحن نعلم بالقطع أن  المسيح مساو لله كما أن المرأة مساوية للرجل.  ولكن الله يريد أن يعلمنا  الخضوع.  فدور الزوج كرب الأسرة هو أن يحب زوجته كجسده، وأن يضحي بنفسه كما  أحب المسيح الكنيسة (أفسس 25:5-29).

وكرد فعل طبيعي لهذه القيادة المحبة، لا يصعب علي المرأة الخضوع لزوجها  (أفسس 24:5 و كولوسي 18:3).  فواجبها الرئيسي هو محبة زوجها وأطفالها، وأن  تعيش بحكمة وطهارة، وأن تهتم بمنزلها (تيطس 4:2-5).  فالمرأة بطبيعتها أكثر  حناناً من الرجل ولذا عين الله عليها رعاية الأطفال.

التعليم والتقويم أجزاء هامة في دور الوالدين نحو أبنائهم.  أمثال 24:13  يخبرنا "من يمنع عصاه يمقت أبنه، ومن أحبه يطلب له التأديب" فالأطفال الذين  ينمون في بيئة لا تعمل علي تقويمهم لا يشعرون بالأهمية.  ويفتقدون مباديء  ضبط النفس و يتجهون الي اللامبالاة وحتي التمرد علي كل سلطة بما يتضمن سلطة  الله نفسه.  "أدب أبنك لأن فيه رجاء، ولكن علي امانته لا تحمل نفسك"  (أمثال 18:19).

وفي نفس الوقت، يجب أن يصاحب التقويم والتأديب المحبة، حتي لا يتمرد و ينقم  الأطفال (كولوسي 21:3).  والله يدرك صعوبة التأديب (عبرانيين 11:12)، ولكن  ان صوحبت بالتعليم والتقويم سنري نتائج وفوائد عديدة في حياتهم "وأنتم  أيها الآباء، لا تغيظوا أولادكم، بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب وأنذاره" (أفسس  4:6).

ومن المهم أن يشترك الأطفال في الخدمة وأن يصبحوا جزءاً من العائلة الكنسية  منذ الصغر.  فيجب علي الوالدين أن يكونوا جزءاً من عائلة كنسية مبنية علي  تعاليم الكتاب المقدس (عبرانيين 25:10)، ودع أولادك يروك دارساً للكتاب بل  ومعلماً لهم.  ناقش مشاكل وجوانب الحياة من حولهم ودربهم علي تمجيد الله في  حياتهم اليومية.  "رب الولد في طريقه، فمتي شاخ أيضاً لا يحيد عنه" (أمثال  6:22).​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* هل يجب أن تخضع الزوجة لزوجها؟  لماذا يعلم الكتاب المقدس الزوجات بالخضوع لأزواجهن؟*

* الجواب: * الخضوع نقطة مهمة جداً ويجب أن تأخذ في الأعتبار عند الزواج وكذلك في  الحياة اليومية.  فقد ذكر الله الخضوع في سفر التكوين.  في البداية، عندما  كان لا يوجد خطيئة، كان لا يوجد سلطة يجب أن يتبعها الأنسان غير الله.   وعندما قام آدم وحواء بعصيان الله، دخلت الخطيئة العالم وكان لابد من تحديد  السلطة.  ولذا أسس الله السلطة المطلوبة لأتباع القوانيين ولتوفيرنا  بالحماية التي نحتاجها.  أولاً، يجب الخضوع لله، وهي الطريقة الوحيدة  لأطاعته (يعقوب 21:1 و يعقوب 7:4).  وفي كورنثوس الأولي 2:11-3، نجد أنه  يجب علي الزوج الخضوع لله كما خضع المسيح لله.  ثم نجد أن نفس الآية تأمر  الزوجة بالخضوع لزوجها كما يخضع هو لله.  وهناك أمثلة أخري لخضوع المسيح  لله موجودة في متي 39:26 ويوحنا 30:5.

والخضوع نتيجة طبيعية لأي قيادة محبة.  فعندما يقوم الزوج بمحبة زوجته كما  أحب المسيح الكنيسة والتضحية بنفسه لأجلها (أفسس 25:5-33)، فعندها يصبح  خضوع الزوجة رد فعل طبيعي لهذه المحبة العظيمة.  والكلمة الأصلية في اللغة  العبرية تمثل المضارع وتدل علي أنه فعل مستمر.  وذلك يعلمنا أن الخضوع لله،  للقيادات العليا، أولأزواجنا هو قرار مستمر وليس لمجرد مرة واحدة.  وهو  قرار عقلي يتحكم في ارادتنا الدائمة.  والخضوع المدون في أفسس لا يعني خضوع  المؤمنة لرغبات زوجها المتسلطة والأنانية.  ولكن الخضوع المعني في هذا  المقطع قد ذكر ليحقق التكامل المرجو بين شخصين مؤمنين مملؤين بالروح القدس  ومواظبين علي أطاعة الله وأتباع تعاليمه.  فالخضوع أخذ وعطاء.  الخضوع يعبر  عن الكرامة والكمال.  فعندما يحب الزوج زوجته كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة،  يصبح خضوع زوجته له شيئاً ليس صعب المنال.  أفسس 24:5 يقول، "ولكن كما تخضع  الكنيسة للمسيح، كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء".  فهنا يشير أن خضوع  الزوجة يقتصر علي ما هو حق وقانوني.  فلذا الزوجة غير ملزمة أن تطيع زوجها  في فعل الخطيئة أو مقابل تضحيتها بمحبة الله أو القيام بما هو غير قانوني.

ولقد خلق الله المرأة من ضلع آدم، وليس من رأسة كي لا تتحكم فيه، ولا من  قدميه كي لا تداس بأرجله، ولكن من جنبه لتكون مساوية له، ومن تحت ذراعه كي  تكون محمية، وقريبة من قلبه كي يحبها.  والتعبير المذكور في أفسس 21:5 عن  "الخضوع" هو نفس الفعل المذكور في أفسس 22:5، وهو يشير الي أنه يجب علي  المؤمنيين الخضوع لبعضهم البعض لكرامة المسيح.  وآيات 19-21 تخبرنا عن  نتائج الملء بالروح القدس (18:5).  فالمؤمنون المملؤون بالروح يتميزون  بالعبادة (19:5)، والشكر (20:5)، والخضوع (21:5).  ثم يقول الرسول بولس أن  ذلك أيضاً ينطبق علي الزوجات والأزواج في آيات 22-23.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* لما يجب علي المسيحيون تأديب أبنائهم؟ 
ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الأطفال؟

الجواب: * في الماضي كان تهذيب الأطفال شيء متوقع ومقبول في المجتمع.  ولكن في  السنوات الأخيرة تغير الحال أذ أن أساليب عقاب الأطفال قد تطورت وتغيرت مما  لا يشمل العقاب الجسدي.  وأصبح العقاب الجسدي مخالف للقانون في بعض  البلاد.  أذ أن القانون قد يحكم أن ينزع الأطفال من وصاية والديهم أن أثبت  أنهم قد تعرضوا للعقاب الجسدي المبرح أو الضرب.  ونحن لا نعتقد أن العقاب  الجسدي المبرح الذي يعرض الأطفال للأصابة شيء مقبول.  فالكتاب المقدس  يشجعنا علي تهذيب أطفالنا وتربيتهم بطريقة نافعة و صحية لهم.

وبالنظر في ما هو مدون في الكتاب المقدس نجد آيات موجودة في سفر الأمثال  تتعلق بتهذيب وتقويم الأطفال (أمثال 24:13 و 15:22 و 30:20).  والكتاب  يعلمنا أهمية تقويم الأبناء وهم مازالوا صغاراً.  ويجب الحرص أن لا ينتج  التأديب الي تمرد الأبناء و رفضهم للسلطة، لأن ذلك بالتالي سيؤثر علي  علاقتهم بالله وعدم اطاعة وصاياه.  ولكن يجب أرشاد الأبناء الي الطريق  الصالح ونشجعهم علي الأعتراف بأخطائهم (مزمور 12:94 و أمثال 7:1 و 23:6 و  1:12 و 1:12 و 1:13 و 5:15 وأشعياء 16:38 و عبرانيين 9:12).  وهذه بعض  الأمثلة علي طرق التربية الصالحة.

والمشكلة التي يواجهها المجتمع اليوم هو أن في كثير من الأحيان يمارس  الوالدين اللين الشديد أو اللامبالاة أو العنف الشديد في تربية أبنائهم.   فنجد بعض النماذج من الأطفال الذين لم يتلقوا أي أنواع التهذيب أو العقاب  من والديهم مما يضر الأطفال في المستقبل "العصا والتوبيخ يعطيان حكمة،  والصبي المطلق الي هواه يخجل أمه" (أمثال 15:29).  وهناك النموذج الأخر من  الأطفال الذين يعانون من قسوة وعنف والديهم الذين يستخدمون الأساليب  الجسدية العنيفة للتنفيس عن غضبهم بدلاً من تربية أطفالهم.

التأديب والتهذيب يجب أن يتم لأرشاد الأبناء للطرق الصالحة "ولكن كل تأديب  في الحاضر لا يري أنه للفرح بل للحزن.  وأما أخيراً فيعطي الذين يتدربون به  ثمر بر للسلام" (عبرانيين 11:12).  وتأديب الله لنا دائماً يتم بصورة محبة  فكذلك يجب أن يتعلم الوالدين من هذه المحبة عند تأديب أولادهم.  فلا يجب  أستخدام العقاب الجسدي الذي قد يسبب أصابة الأطفال وألمهم أو التنفيس عن  غضب الآباء أو عدم القدرة في التحكم في مشاعر الغضب ولكن الهدف من التأديب  هو تعليم الأطفال أن ما قاموا بفعله خاطيء أو غير مقبول.

"وأنتم أيها الآباء، لا تغيظوا أولادكم، بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب وانذاره"  (أفسس 4:6).  وتربية الأبناء "في تأديب الرب وانذاره" يجب أن يتم في جو من  الأرشاد والتعليم والمحبة وأن تضمن ذلك أحياناً العقاب.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن الأب المسيحي؟*

* الجواب: * الوصية العظمي في الكتاب المقدس هي : "أن تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل  نفسك، ومن كل قوتك" (تثنية 5:6).  وقبل هذه الآية نجد في عدد 2، "لكي تتقي  الرب الهك وتحفظ جميع فرائضه ووصاياه التي أنا أوصيك بها، أنت وأبنك وابن  أبنك كل أيام حياتك، ولكي تطول أيامك".  وبعد هذه الآية نجد "ولتكن هذه  الكلمات التي أنا اوصيك بها اليوم علي قلبك، وقصها علي أولادك، وتكلم بها  حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم" (تثنية 6:  6-7).

والتاريخ العبري يوضح لنا أن دور الأب كان يتضمن أرشاد الأولاد الي طرق  الله وتعليمهم كلمته لمنفعتهم ونموهم الروحي.  ونري أطاعة الآباء لهذه  الوصايا.  وأهم النقاط في هذا الجزء هو  أن دور الأب هو تربية الأبناء في  جو من "الرعاية ومخافة الرب". وهذا يأتي بنا لما هو مكتوب في سفر الأمثال  6:22-11 و الأية الموجودة في عدد 6 تقول "رب الولد في طريقه، فمتي شاخ أيضا  لا يحيد عنه".  والتربية هنا تعني أنه علي الأم والأب تدريب الأبناء علي  طرق الحياة المرضية  أمام الله.  ومن الهام جداً التركيز علي السنوات  الأولي من حياة الطفل.

وهناك جزء في العهد الجديد يوضح لنا وصايا الله للأب فيما يتعلق بتربية  أبناؤه.  أفسس 4:6 "  وأنتم أيها الآباء، لا تغيظوا أولادكم بل ربوهم  بتأديب الرب وأنذاره".  وهنا يوضح مسئولية الآباء أمام الله.  ويعلم الآباء  الا يكونوا غير عادلين أو قساة علي أبنائهم.  فلا يجب علي الأباء أن  يسببوا الغضب والشر في قلوب أبنائهم.  ولكن بالحري يحث الكتاب المقدس  الأباء علي تعليم الأبناء، وتربيتهم، ورعايتهم  وأرشادهم في طرق الحياة  وتعليمهم مخافة الرب.  وهذ التعليم أو التدريب المقدم للطفل (ممثل في سلوك  الأب)  ويتضمن تقويم وتأديب الأبناء.  وتعليم الطفل مخافة الله (أي أتباع  وصاياه تبعاً لعمر الطفل ومقدار استيعابه).

ولا يجب أن نسمح للأطفال أن ينمو بلا رعاية.  ولكن يجب علينا أن نعلمهم،  نقومهم، و ندربهم، الي المعرفة، وضبط النفس، والطاعة.  وهذه العملية  التعليمية يجب أن تكون علي درجة روحية أيضاً "فتعليمهم معرفة الله" أي  أنارة أذهانهم بهذه المعرفة الروحية جزء هام جداً بل هو لب تعليمهم  وتدريبهم.  فالطرق الغير روحية الأخري المتاحة لن تفسر عن نتائج مرضية في  النهاية.  فالرعاية الروحية هامة عملياً وعقلياً.  فمن المهم تجهيز عقولهم  لمعرفة الله منذ الصغر. وسفر الأمثال يخبرنا أن "رأس الحكمة مخافة الله".

الأب المسيحي هو أداة في يد الله.  وحيث أن الأيمان بالمسيح هو الطريق لله  فتنفيذ وصايا الله تتضمن الأبوة الصالحة وهي تعليم وتقويم الأبناء في طريق  الله.  فلذا يجب علي الأب تدريب الطفل علي أن لله سلطة مطلقة في حياته  وعليه تسليم عقله وقلبه وضميره لله.  والأب الأرضي لا يجب أن يعلم أبنه أن  له السلطة المطلقة التي تحدد الصالح من الطالح.  ولكن بدلاً من هذا الأسلوب  الأناني يجب أن يعلم الطفل أن الله هو الذي يعلمنا ويرشدنا  وأنه هو صاحب  السلطان. فيجب فعل كل الأشياء من خلال أيماننا بالمسيح.  وهذه أفضل وسيلة  تعليمية يمكن لأي أب استخدامها مع أبنه.

والأرشادات الكتابية الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس للأباء مبنية علي معايير  الله وليس المعايير البشرية التي نتعلمها من تجربتنا البشرية.  وبمحاولة  الأجابة عن السؤال، ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الوالد المسيحي؟ وبالبحث في  الحقائق الكتابية، وجدت أنني قد أخفقت في تربية أبنائي الثلاث من الناحية  الكتابية.  وهذا ليس لأن "ما هو موجود في الكتاب يصعب تحقيقه في الحياة"  ولكن ذلك لقصوري الشخصي.

ودعني أقوم بتلخيص ما هو ذكر بعاليه.  كلمة "غيظ" تعني أثارة، تسبيب  أنفعال، أو مضايقة.  والكتاب ينصحنا بالأبتعاد عن هذه الأساليب التي تتضمن  القسوة، البرود، الحدة، العصبية، عند التعامل مع أولادنا.  لأن النتيجة  الطبيعية لهذه الأفعال الأنانية هو تمرد الأبناء، وعدم أحساسهم بالقبول  والمحبة لأن الطفل يشعر أنه لا يستطيع أرضاء والديه مها قام بالمحاولة.  وكما قال أب حكيم (أتمني أن أكون أباً أكثر حكمة) ويعني أنه يتمني أن ينجح  في جعل طاعة أبناءه شيء يرغبون هم في فعله، والسر في ذلك هو التواصل مع  الأبناء ومعاملتهم بحنان وحب. 

ولقد قال مارتن لوثر "دائماً أحتفظ بتفاحة قريبة من العصا كي تمنحها للطفل  لمكافأته عن أنجاز شيئاً جيد".  تأديب الطفل يجب يتم بحنان وبعد التدرب علي  التعامل مع المواقف المعينة والأستعانة بالصلاة.  دائماً ذكر أطفالك بكلمة  الله وتعاليمه.  لا بد من تعليم الأطفال مخافة الله ومحبته وتقديم  الأحترام اللائق به.  وأيضاً تذكير الأطفال بالمباديء المسيحية وتعريفهم  الطريق الذين عليهم أن يسلكوا وتدريبهم علي عادات ضبط النفس.

"كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم وللتأديب  الذي في البر، لكي يكون انسان الله كاملاً، متأهباً لكل عمل صالح"  (تيموثاوس 16:3-17).  هذا ما يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الآباء.  وهذا يعني أن  الآباء قد يستخدمون أساليب مختلفة لتربية أبنائهم وتعليمهم عن الله.  ولكن  في النهاية يجب تطبيق وصايا الله في جميع نواحي الحياة.  وعلي عاتق الأب أن  يمثل لأبناءه محبة الله وتنفيذ وصاياه من خلال حياته الشخصية وذلك يتضمن  كل مايفعل.  وبذلك سيتعلم الأبناء أن "يحبوا الله بكل قلوبهم، ونفوسهم،  وقوتهم" وسيرغبوا في أن يخدموا الله بكل قلوبهم.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن وسائل تنظيم الأسرة؟ 
هل يحق للمسيحيون أن يقوموا بأستخدام وسائل منع الحمل؟

الجواب: * الله قد أوصي الأنسان بأن "يثمر و يكثر" (تكوين 28:1) وقد أسس الله الزواج  كبيئة ومناخ صالح لأنجاب الأطفال.  وفي مجتمعنا المعاصر، كثيراً ما يعتبر  انجاب الأطفال عبء كبير. فقد يؤثر أنجاب الأطفال علي وظائف الوالدين أو قد  يعطل طموحهم المادي أو يؤخر أرتباطاتهم الأجتماعية.  فنجد أن الأنانية عامل  كبير في هذه المسألة.

وسفر التكوين 38 يخبرنا عن ان يهوذا أنجب أبنان، عيرا و أونان.  ثم أتخذ  ثامار زوجة لأبنه عيرا وكان عيرا شريراً في عيني الرب فأماته الرب.  وتبعا  للقانون المتبع كان لابد لثامار أن تتزوج من أونان كما هو في تثنية 5:25-6.   وقال يهوذا لأونان: ادخل علي امرأة أخيك وتزوج بها، وأقم نسلا لأخيك.   فعلم أونان أن النسل لن يكون له وأنه سيشترك في الميراث مع أولاد عيرا، فلم  يرد الأنجاب.  فقبح ما فعله في عيني الرب فأماته أيضاً.  ونري هنا أن  دافعه الأناني كان مجرد الأستمتاع بزوجة أخية وعدم تأدية واجبه "الأخوي".

والآيات التالية تخبرنا عن أنجاب الأطفال من وجهة نظر الله.  الأطفال هبة  من الله (تكوين 1:4 و تكوين 33:5).  الأولاد ميراث من الله (مزمور  3:127-5).  الأطفال بركة من الله (لوقا 42:1).  الأطفال تاج للمسنين (أمثال  6:17).  الله يبارك العاقرات بالأطفال (مزمور 9:113 و تكوين 1:21-3 و  21:25-22 و 1:30-2 و صموئيل الأولي 6:1-8 و لوقا 7:1 و 24-25).  الله ينسج  الأطفال في الرحم (مزمور 13:139-16).  الله يعرف الأجنة (أرميا 5:1 و  غلاطية 15:1).

ومن الهام رؤية الأطفال كما يراهم الله، ليس كما يراهم العالم.  وفي  الحقيقة، الكتاب المقدس لا يمنع استخدام وسائل منع الحمل.  ولكن كما تعلمنا  من قصة أونان أن الدافع وراء منع الحمل هو الذي يجب اختباره.  ان كان شخص  ما يمتنع عن الحمل لأسباب أنانية فذلك اتجاه خاطيء.  ولكن ان كان ذلك  لأسباب قوية ومقنعة كأن يصبح الطرفان أكثر نضجاً روحياً، فذلك بالطبع سبباً  مقبولاً.

الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن أنجاب الأطفال هو شيء جيد.  فمن الطبيعي أن يحاول  الزوج والزوجة انجاب الأطفال.  ولا نجد أي أمثلة معروفة موجودة في الكتاب  المقدس عن أشخاص لا يريدون أنجاب الأطفال.  وبالرغم من أننا نعتقد أن أنجاب  الأطفال شيء جيد ففي نفس الوقت لا يوجد أي جزء من الكتاب المقدس يمنع  أستخدام وسائل تنظيم الأسرة وان كان ذلك لوقت ما.  ويجب علي كل الأزواج  والزوجات أن يطلبوا قيادة الله وأرشاده في تقرير توقيت تكوين أسرة وعدد  الأطفال.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* ماذا يجب علي الوالدين المسيحين فعله
 أن كان لديهم أبنة أو أبن عاص؟

الجواب: * نجد في قصة الأبن الضال المذكورة في (لوقا 11:15-32) مباديء كثيرة يمكن  للوالدين المؤمنيين التعلم منها عند التعامل مع أبنائهم أو بناتهم الذين  يتصرفون بطريقة مخالفة للطريقة التي قد تربوا عليها.  ويجب أن نتذكر أنه  عند وصول الأبن أو الأبنة عمر معين يصبحون مسئولون عن أنفسهم وتصرفاتهم.

وفي قصة الأبن الضال، يأخذ الأبن ميراثه ويذهب الي أرض بعيدة ويبذر نقوده.   وفي حالة الأبن الغير المؤمن، فهذا تصرف طبيعي.  ولكن في حالة الأبن الذي  قبل المسيح قبل هذا الحدث يسمي ذلك الأبن بالأبن "الضال"  وكلمة "ضال"  بالذات غير مدونة في القصة الكتابية.  وتعني "المسرف، الضائع، أو المبذر".   ولذا تصف هذه الكلمة الأبن في لوقا 15.  بل وأنها أيضاً تصف الأبن الذي  يترك أباه وأمه ويأخذ معه ميراثه الذي استثمره فيه الأم والأب من محبة  ورعاية وعناية علي مر السنين ويقوم هذا الأبن بنسيان ذلك كله والتمرد علي  الله.  فالتمرد بكل أنواعه يعتبر تمرد ضد الله وأن كان يستخدم ضد الوالدين.   ويذهب بعد ذلك الأبن للعالم ويبذر كل ميراثه ويسوء سمعة والديه بمخالفة  كل القيم التي قد تعلمها منهم.

لاحظ أن الأب في هذا المثل لا يمنع أبنه من المغادرة.  ولا يقوم بمحاولة  بمتابعته لحمايته من نفسه.  ولا يتدخل في القرارات والأختيارات التي يتخذها  الأبن.  ولكنه يظل في المنزل ويصلي بأخلاص من أجل أبنه.  وعندما ينوي  الأبن الرجوع، يجد أن الأب مازال بأنتظاره بل ومترقباً لعودته ويهرع  للقاءه.

المباديء التي نتعلمها اذا، انه عندما يذهب الأبن أو الأبنه في طريقهم  ويختارون التصرفات التي لها عواقب جسيمة، يجب علي الأب والأم أن يدعوهم أن  يتصرفوا كما شاؤا.  ولا يجب عليهم أن يحاولوا أن يتبعوهم أو أن يتدخلوا في  قراراتهم وأختياراتهم ولا النتائج المترتبة عليها.  بل يجب علي الوالدين  الصلاة بلجاجة من أجل أبنائهم وملاحظة علامات التوبة وتغيير الأتجاه.  فليس  عليهم أن يعولوا الهم أويحاولوا أصلاح العصيان (بطرس الأولي 15:4).

وحالما يصل الأبناء الي عمر معين.  فهم تحت سيطرة القانون والله وليس  الوالدين (رومية 1:13-7).  وكوالدين يمكننا تعضيد الأبن أو الأبنة عند  اتخاذهم القرار بالرجوع الي الله.  وفي بعض الأحيان يستخدم الله هذه الظروف  حتي يقترب الجميع منه ومن حكمته.  كوالدين لا يمكننا أنقاذ أولادنا، فالله  وحده القادر علي ذلك.  ويجب علينا أطاعة الله ورعايتهم (أفسس 4:6) ولكن في  نفس الوقت منحهم حرية الأختيار.  وفيما عدا ذلك لا يمكننا الا أن نصلي من  أجلهم وأن نضعهم بين يدي الله.  وهذه عملية ليست بالسهلة ولكن ان تعلمنا من  الحكمة الألهية سنحصل عل سلام النفس.  لا يجب علينا أن ندين أبنائنا، فهذا  لله وليس لنا.  ولنا عزاء في أن "ديان كل الأرض يصنع عدلاً " (تكوين  25:18).​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بشأن التبني؟

الجواب: * إن تقديم الأبناء للتبني قد يكون خياراً دالاً على المحبة من جانب الأهل  الذين لا يتمكنون من العناية بأطفالهم لأسباب معينة.  وقد يكون إستجابة  الصلاة للكثير من الأزواج الذين لم يتمكنوا من الإنجاب. فالتبني بالنسبة  للبعض هو دعوة لزيادة تأثيرهم كوالدين عن طريق زيادة تنمية العائلة عدديا  بضم أطفال لم ينجبوهم بالجسد.  نجد الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن التبني بطريقة  جيدة.

يخبرنا سفر الخروج قصة إمرأة عبرانية تدعى يوكابد أنجبت إبناً في وقت كان  فرعون فيه قد أصدر أمراً بقتل جميع مواليد العبرانيين من الذكور. (خروج 1:  15-22).  أخذت يوكابد سلة ووضعت فيها موادا عازلة ضد الماء. ثم وضعت الطفل  بها وتركته في النهر.  رأت إحدى بنات فرعون السلة وأخذت الطفل منها. ثم  تبنت الطفل ليصبح عضواً في العائلة المالكة وأطلقت عليه إسم موسى.  كبر  موسى ليصبح خادما أميناً مباركاً لله. (خروج 2: 1-10)

في سفر إستير نجد فتاة جميلة تدعى إستير نبناها إبن عنها بعد موت والديها،  ثم أصبحت ملكة واستخدمها الله ليخلص شعب اليهود.  وفي العهد الجديد نجد أن  الرب يسوع قد حبل به من الروح القدس، ليس من زرع رجل (متى 1: 18). ثم  "تبناه" يوسف زوج أمه مريم وربّاه كإبنه.

عندما نسلم قلوبنا للرب واثقين ومؤمنين فيه وحده للخلاص، يقول الله أننا  حينها نصبح جزء من عائلته.  هذا ليس عن طريق التناسل بالطريقة البشرية  الطبيعية ولكن بالتبني. "إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم  روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب" (رومية 8: 15).  وبالمثل فإن ضم شخص  إلى العائلة عن طريق التبني هو أمر يتم بناء على الإختيار ومن منبع المحبة.   "إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته" (أفسس 1: 5).   فكما يتبني الله الذين يقبلون المسيح إلى عائلته الروحية، كذلك علينا أن  ننظر مصلين إلى أمر تبني الأطفال في عائلاتنا الجسدية.

من الواضح أن التبني – سواء بالمعنى الجسدي أو المعنى الروحي – ينظر إليه  برضى في الكتاب المقدس.  فإن كل من الذين يتم تبنيهم والذين يتبنونهم  ينالون بركة عظيمة وإمتياز يمثله قبولنا بالتبني في عائلة الله.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا يجب أن يكون ترتيب أولويات العائلة؟

الجواب: * لا يقدم الكتاب المقدس نظاماً تفصيلياً لأولويات العلاقات العائلية.  ولكن  يمكننا من دراسة الكلمة أن نجد مباديء عامة لترتيب أولويات علاقاتنا  العائلية.  من الواضح أن الله له المكانة الأولى: تثنية 6: 5 "تحب الرب  الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك." يجب أن يكون قلب ونفس وقوة  الإنسان كلها مكرسة لمحبة الله معطياً له المكانة الأولى.

إذا كنت شخصاً متزوجاً فإن شريك الحياة يأتي في المكانة التالية.  يجب أن  يحب الرجل المتزوج إمرأته كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة (أفسس 5: 25).  كانت  أولوية المسيح – بعد إطاعة وتمجيد الآب – هي الكنيسة.  فهذا مثال يجب أن  يتبعه الزوج:  الله أولاً ثم زوجته.  وبنفس الطريقة أيضا على الزوجات أن  يخضعن لرجالهن "كما للرب" (أفسس 5: 22).  المبدأ هنا أن يكون الزوج بعد  الرب في ترتيب أولويات المرأة أيضاً.

إذا كان شريك الحياة هو التالي في ترتيب الأولويات بعد الرب، وبما أن الزوج  والزوجة هما جسد واحد (أفسس 5: 31) فمن المنطقي أن تكون ثمرة الزواج – أي  الأبناء – هم الأولوية التالية. يجب أن يربي الآباء أبناء يخافون الرب  والذين هم يشكلون الجيل التالي الذي يحب الرب بكل قلبه (أمثال 22: 6؛ أفسس  6: 4) مما يبين مرة أخرى أن الله يأتي في المكانة الأولى.  وكل علاقاتنا  العائلية الأخرى يجب أن تعكس هذا المبدأ.

يقول لنا تثنية 5: 16 أن نكرم والدينا لكي نكون طوال الأعمار على الأرض وأن  يكون لنا خير.  إنه لا يحدد عمر معين، مما يجعلنا نؤمن أنه طالما والدينا  على قيد الحياة يجب علينا أن نكرمهم. بالطبع بعد أن يصل الأبناء إلى سن  الرشد، لا يبقى تحت الإلتزام بطاعتهم ولكن ليس هناك سن معين لإكرام  الوالدين.  يمكننا أن نستنتج من هذا أن الوالدين هم التاليين في قائمة  الأولويات بعد الله وشريك الحياة والأبناء.  وبعد الوالدين يأتي بقية  الأقارب (1 تيموثاوس 5: 8)

بعد الأقارب في قائمة الأولويات يأتي الإخوة والأخوات من المؤمنين. يقول  لنا رومية 14 أن لا ندين الإخوة أو نتعالى عليهم (الآية 10) أو أن نفعل أي  شيء قد يسبب "تعثر" أو سقوط أحد الإخوة روحياً.  إن أغلب رسالة كورنثوس  الأولى هي عبارة عن توجيه بولس لكيفية حياة الكنيسة معاً في تناغم وإنسجام  ومحبة.  من التوجيهات الأخرى فيما يختص بإخوتنا وأخواتنا في الرب هي "  بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم البعض" (غلاطية 5: 13)؛ "كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض  شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله أيضاً في المسيح." (أفسس 4: 32)؛ "عزوا  بعضكم بعضاً وابنوا أحدكم الآخر." (1تسالونيكي 5: 11)؛ "لنلاحظ بعضنا بعضاً  للتحريض على المحبة والأعمال الحسنة." (عبرانيين 10: 24). بعد ذلك يأتي  بقية العالم في ترتيب الأولويات (متى 28: 19) والذين يجب أن نحمل إليهم  رسالة الإنجيل وأن نتلمذهم للمسيح.

في النهاية، فإن الترتيب الكتابي للأولويات هو الله، ثم شريك الحياة، ثم  الأبناء، ثم الوالدين، ثم الأقارب، ثم الإخوة والأخوات في المسيح، ثم  العالم.  قد نحتاج في بعض الأحيان أن نقرر الإهتمام بشخص دون الآخر لكن  الهدف هو أن نسعى ألا نهمل أي من علاقاتنا. إن التوازن الكتابي هو أن نسمح  لله أن يمكننا من تلبية أولويات علاقاتنا داخل وخارج عائلاتنا.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* ماذا يعني أن أكرم أبي وأمي؟

الجواب: * إكرام الوالدين يعني إبداء الإحترام لهم بالكلام والعمل، كذلك يعني أن نحمل  بقلوبنا تقديراً لمكانتهم. إن كلمة "إكرام" باليونانية تعني "إحترام،  مهابة، قيمة." فالإكرام هو الإحترام ليس بناء على الإستحقاق فقط ولكن أيضا  بناء على المكانة.  فمثلاً قد يختلف بعض الأمريكيين مع القرارات التي  يتخذها الرئيس، ولكنهم لا يزالون يحترمون منصبه كقائد لبلادهم.  وبالمثل  فإن الأطفال من جميع الأعمار يجب أن يكرموا والديهم سواء كان الوالدين  "يستحقون" ذلك أم لا.

يأمرنا الله  بأن نكرم والدينا.  فإن إكرام الوالدين مهم جدا في نظر الله  حتى أنه ضمنه في الوصايا العشر (خروج 20: 12) ويؤكد عليه في العهد الجديد:  "أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم في الرب لأن هذا حق. أكرم أباك وأمك. التي هي  أول وصية بوعد. لكي يكون لك خير وتكونوا طوال الأعمار على الأرض" (أفسس 6:  1-3).  إن إكرام الوالدين هي الوصية الوحيدة في الكتاب المقدس مرتبط بها  الوعد بالحياة. فالذين يكرمون والديهم مباركين (أرميا 35: 18-19).   وبالمقابل فإن الذين الذين لهم "ذهن مرفوض" والأشرار في آخر الأيام يتسمون  بعصيان الوالدين أيضاً. (رومية 1: 30؛  تيموثاوس الثانية 3: 2).

حث سليمان وهو أحكم الحكماء الأبناء على إحترام والديهم (أمثال 1: 8؛ 13:  1؛ 30: 17).  ورغم أننا قد لا نكون ما زلنا تحت سلطان الوالدين لكننا لا  يمكن أن نتخطى وصية الله بإكرامهم. حتى يسوع، ابن الله، أخضع نفسه لكل من  والديه الأرضيين (لوقا 2: 51) وأبيه السماوي (متى 16: 39).  فيجب علينا أن  نعامل والدينا بنفس الإحترام الذي نقترب به من الآب السماوي محتذين في هذا  مثال يسوع نفسه (عبرانيين 12: 9؛ ملاخي 1: 6). 

من الواضح إذا أننا يجب أن نكرم والدينا بناء على وصية الله، ولكن كيف  نكرمهم؟  علينا أن نكرمهم بقلوبنا وأفعالنا (مرقس 7: 6).  أن نكرم رغباتهم  التي يعبرون عنها والتي لا يعبرون عنها. "الإبن الحكيم يقبل تأديب أبيه  والمستهزئ لا يسمع إنتهاراً (أمثال 13: 1)  في متى 15: 3-9 يذكِّر يسوع  الفريسيين بوصية الله لإكرام الوالدين.  كانوا يطيعون حرف الناموس ولكنهم  أضافوا إليه تقاليدهم التي تفوقت عليه.  فبينما كانوا يكرمون والديهم  بالكلام كانت أفعالهم تفضح دوافعهم الحقيقية. فالإكرام يعني أكثر من مجرد  الكلام. فكلمة "أكرم" في هذه الآية هي فعل أمر  وبالتالي تتطلب عملاً  صحيحاً.

علينا أن نسعى لإكرام والدينا بنفس الطريقة التي نجاهد بها لكي نمجد الله –  في أفكارنا، كلماتنا، وأفعالنا.  في مرحلة الطفولة يتكون طاعة الوالدين  مرادفاً لإكرامهم. وهذا يشمل السمع والطاعة والخضوع لسلطانهم كوالدين.  بعد  أن يكبر الأولاد ويصلون إلى سن النضوج فإن طاعة الوالدين التي تعلموها في  الصغر ستكون أساسا لطاعتهم للسلطات الأخرى مثل الحكومة والشرطة وأصحاب  العمل.

في حين يطلب منا الرب أن نكرم والدينا فإن هذا لا يشمل التمثل بمن كان  شريراً منهم (حزقيال 20: 18-19). فإذا أمر والدين أبنائهما بأمر ما فيه  معصية للرب ويتعارض مع كلمته فيجب ألا يطيعهم الأبناء لأنه يجب أن يطاع  الله أكثر من أولئك الوالدين. (أعمال 5: 28)

الإكرام ينتج إكرام.  إن الله لن يكرم الذين يعصون وصاياه ولا يكرمون  والديهم. فإذا أردنا أن نرضي الله وأن نتبارك علينا أن نكرم والدينا.   فالإكرام ليس سهلا، وليس دائما أمر ممتع، وبالتأكيد لن نقوى عليه بقوتنا  الخاصة.  ولكن الإكرام هو الطريق الأكيد لتحقيق هدفنا في الحياة – أي تمجيد  الله. "أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم في كل شيء لأن هذا مرضي في الرب"  (كولوسي 3: 20)​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* كيف يتعامل المؤمن مع العقم؟

الجواب: * إن مشكلة العقم مشكلة صعبة، خاصة للأزواج الذين قضوا عمرهم ينتظرون إنجاب  الأطفال. قد يجد الأزواج المؤمنين أنفسهم يسألون الله: "لماذا تسمح لنا  بهذا؟" بالتأكيد يريد الله أن يبارك المؤمنين بوجود الأطفال ليحبوهم  ويهتموا بهم.  وبالنسبة للأزواج الأصحاء بدنياً فإن أحد جوانب عدم الإنجاب  القاسية هي عدم معرفة ما إذا كان هذا الوضع مؤقت أم دائم.  فلو كان وضعاً  مؤقتاً كم يجب عليهم الإنتظار؟ وإذا كان وضعاً دائماً كيف يتأكدون من ذلك  وما الذي يجب عليهم أن يفعلوه؟

يرينا الكتاب المقدس بعض حالات العقم المؤقت:
وعد الله ابراهيم وسارة بإبن، ولكنها لم تحمل إبناً، إسحق، حتى سن التسعين (تكوين 11: 30).
صلى اسحق زوج رفقة بحرارة وأجابه الله بميلاد يعقوب وعيسو (تكوين 25: 21)
صلّت راحيا وبعد زمن "فتح الله رحمها". وأنجبت إبنين هما يوسف وبنيامين (تكوين 30: 1؛ 35: 18).
إمرأة منوح التي كانت عاقرا لوقت أنجبت شمشون (قضاة 13: 2).
أليصابات أنجبت يوحنا المعمدان بعد أن تقدم بها العمر (لوقا 1: 7، 36)

إن عقم سارة ورفقة وراحيل (أمهات إسرائيل) كان ذو دلالة في أن قدرتهم على  الإنجاب بعد زمن كانت دليل على رضى الرب عليهم ونعمته. ولكن لا يجب أن  يفترض الأزواج الذين تأخروا في الإنجاب أن الله يمسك عنهم رضاه ونعمته ولا  يجب أن يفترضوا أنه يعاقبهم بأي صورة. يجب أن يتمسك الأزواج المؤمنين  بمعرفة أن خطاياهم قد غفرت في المسيح وأن عدم القدرة على الإنجاب ليست  عقاباً من الله.

إذا ماذا يجب أن يفعل الأزواج المؤمنين الغير قادرين على الإنجاب؟  من  المستحسن أن يطلبوا النصيحة من المتخصصين. ثم يجب أن يعيش كل من الرجال  والنساء حياة صحية توقعاً لحدوث الحمل.  كانت أمهات إسرائيل تصلين بحرارة  من أجل الإنجاب. لهذا فإن الإستمرار في الصلاة من أجل حدوث الحمل ليس أمراً  شاذاً.  علينا أساساً أن نصلي طالبين مشيئة الله في حياتنا.  إذا كانت  مشيئته لنا أن يكون لنا أبناء بالجسد، فهذا سوف يتحقق بالتأكيد.  وإذا كانت  مشيئته أن يكون لنا أبناء بالتبني أو أن نعيش دون أولاد فعلينا أن نقبل  هذا بفرح.  نعلم أن الله لديه خطة إلهية لكل أحبائه.  الله هو منشيء  الحياة.  هو الذي يسمح بالإخصاب أو يمنعه.  الرب هو الله وهو كلي الحكمة  والمعرفة (أنظر رومية 11: 33-36). "كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من  فوق..." (يعقوب 1: 17). إن معرفة وقبول هذه الحقائق سوف تساهم بقدر كبير في  ملء الفراغ في قلوب الأزواج الغير قادرين على الإنجاب.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس
 عن كيفية التعامل مع الإبن المتمرد؟

الجواب: * هناك عدة أسباب وراء تمرد الأبناء.  إن التربية القاسية والغير محبة  والناقدة سوف تكون نتيجتها دائماً شكل من أشكال التمرد.  فحتى أكثر الأبناء  خضوعاً سوف يتمردون – سواء خارجياً أو داخلياً – ضد هذا النوع من  المعاملة. إذا بالطبع يجب تجنب هذا النوع من الأبوة أو الأمومة.  بالإضافة  إلى هذا فإن قدر من التمرد على الوالدين يكون طبيعيا ومتوقعاً في سن  المراهقة الذي يتسم ببداية عملية إستقلال الأبناء عن عائلاتهم وتكوين  شخصياتهم وحياتهم المستقلة.

إذا إفترضنا أن الإبن المتمرد يتحلى بشخصية قوية بطبيعة الحال فسوف يكون من  سماته ميل لإختبار مدى حدوده، وتكون لديه رغبة جارفة للسيطرة ومقاومة لكل  أنواع السلطة. بعبارة أخرى يكون التمرد جزء من شخصيته.  بالإضافة إلى هذا  فإن هؤلاء الأبناء المتمردين وذوي الشخصيات القوية غالباً ما يكونون شديدي  الذكاء ويستطيعون فهم المواقف بسرعة عجيبة ويجدون طرقاً للتحكم في المواقف  والناس من حولهم.  لهذا قد يكون مثل هؤلاء الأبناء يشكلون تحدياً مجهداً  لذويهم.

ولكن الناحية الإيجابية هنا، هو أن الله قد خلق هؤلاء الأطفال كما هم.  وهو  يحبهم، ولم يترك الوالدين دون مصادر تعينهم في مواجهة هذا التحدي.  توجد  مبادئ كتابية تخص التعامل بالنعمة مع الأبناء المتمردين العنيدين. أولاً  يقول لنا أمثال 22: 6 "ربِّ الولد في طريقه فمتى شاخ أيضاً لا يحيد عنه."   وبالنسبة لكل الأبناء فإن الطريق الذي يجب أن يسلكوا فيه هو الطريق المؤدي  إلى الله.  لهذا فإن تعليم الأبناء كلمة الله هو أمر هام جداً لأنهم يجب أن  يدركوا من هو الله وكيف يجب أن يخدموه.  وعندما نتعامل مع الطفل العنيد  فإن أدراكنا لما يحركه – أي رغبته في التحكم والسيطرة – سوف يفيده في معرفة  "طريقه".  أما الطفل المتمرد فهو من يجب أن يدرك أنه ليس هو المتحكم في  العالم بل الله.  وأنه ببساطة عليه أن يعيش بطريقة الله.  هذا يتطلب وجود  والدين مقتنعين تماما بهذه الحقيقة ويعيشون وفقاً لها. فإذا كان الوالدين  أنفسهم متمردين على الله فلن يتمكنوا من إقناع أبنائهم بالخضوع له.

بعد أن يتم ترسيخ وتأكيد حقيقة أن الله هو من يضع القوانين، يجب أن يثبت  الوالدين في ذهن أبنائهم أنهم هم الأدوات التي يستخدمها الله لذلك يجب أن  يقوموا بكل شيء وأي شيء لتحقيق خطة الله لعائلتهم.  يجب أن يفهم الطفل  المتمرد أن خطة الله هي أن يقود الوالدين العائلة وأن خطته للأبناء هي أن  يتبعوا قيادة والديهم.  لا يمكن أن يكون هناك تساهل في هذا الأمر.  فالطفل  المتمرد يمكنه تمييز الضعف وسوف يستغل الفرصة في ملء فراغ موقع القيادة  ويتحكم هو في والديه.  إن مبدأ الخضوع للسلطة مهم جدا للطفل العنيد. فإذا  لم يتعلم الخضوع في طفولته فإن مستقبله سيتسم بالخلافات الدائمة مع السلطة  بما فيها أصحاب العمل، والشرطة والمحاكم والقادة العسكريين.  يوضح رومية  13: 1-5 أن السلطات الموضوعة هي من الله وعلينا أن نخضع لها.

أيضا نجد أن الطفل العنيد سوف يتجاوب مع القواعد والقوانين فقط عندما  يفهمها. لذلك قدِّم له سبباً مقنعاً لأي من القوانين التي تريد أن يلتزم  بها موضحاً له بإستمرار أننا نعيش وفقاً لطريقة الله وهذه أمور غير قابلة  للمناقشة. إشرح له أن الله قد أعطى الوالدين مسئولية محبة وتأديب أبنائهم  وإذا لم يفعلوا ذلك فإنهم يكونون غير مطيعين للرب.  أيضاً من وقت لآخر أعط  الأبناء الفرصة ليشاركوا في إتخاذ القرارات حتى لا يشعروا أنهم بلا حول ولا  قوة تماما.  فمثلا: الذهاب الى الكنيسة أمر لا يقبل المناقشة لأن الله  يوصينا بالإجتماع مع المؤمنين الآخرين (عبرانيين 10: 25) ولكن الأبناء يمكن  أن يكون لهم رأي (في حدود المعقول) بشأن ما يرتدونه للذهاب الى الكنيسة  وأين تجلس العائلة في الكنيسة...الخ.  أعطهم مشروعات يكون لهم رأي فيها مثل  التخطيط للأجازة العائلية...

فوق هذا يجب أن تتسم التربية بالثبات والصبر.  يجب أن يحاول الوالدين ألا  يرفعوا أصواتهم أو أياديهم في غضب أو أن يفقدوا السيطرة على أعصابهم.  فإن  هذا سوف يمنح الطفل العنيد الإحساس بالتحكم الذي يتوق إليه وسف يميز سريعاً  كيف يتحكم بوالديه عن طريق إغضابهم إلى الحد الذي يجعلهم إنفعاليين.   غالبا ما يفشل التأديب الجسدى مع هؤلاء الأبناء لأنهم يستمتعون بدفع  والديهم إلى نقطة الإنهيار الى الحد الذي يجعلهم يشعرون أن الألم القليل  الناتج عن الضرب هو ثمن مناسب يدفعونه مقابل ذلك.  أحيانا ما يشكو الوالدين  من أن الطفل العنيد يضحك في وجوههم بينما يعاقبونه بالضرب، لذلك لا يكون  الضرب أفضل وسيلة لتأديب هذا النوع من الأطفال.  قد لا نجد ظرفاً آخر في  الحياة نكون بحاجة ماسة فيه إلى الصبر وضبط النفس التي هي من ثمار الروح  القدس (غلاطية 5: 23) مثلما نحتاجها عند التعامل مع الطفل العنيد أو  المتمرد.

مهما كانت تربية أمثال هؤلاء الأطفال شاقة ومتعبة، لكن يمكن للوالدين أن  يجدا راحة في وعد الرب أنه لن يجربنا فوق ما نحتمل (1 كورنثوس 10: 13).   إذا أعطى الله الله أي والدين طفل عنيد يجب أن يكونوا متأكدين من أنه لم  يخطيء في هذا وأنه سوف يمنحهما الإرشاد والمعونة التي يحتاجونها لإتمام  المهمة.  ربما لا يوجد أي جانب آخر في حياة الوالدين تناسبه الكلمات "صلوا  بلا إنقطاع" (1 تسالونيكي 5: 17) أكثر من كونهما والدي طفل عنيد.  يجب أن  يقضي والدي مثل هؤلاء الأطفال وقتا كبيرا على ركبتيهم أمام الرب طالبين  الحكمة التي وعد بأن يمنحهم إياها (يعقوب 1: 5).  أخيرا، توحد راحة في  معرفة أن الأطفال العنيدين الذين يتم تدريبهم جيداً غالباً ما يكبرون  ليكونوا بالغين ناجحين متميزين.  لقد تحول كثير من الأطفال المتمردين  ليصبحوا مؤمنين أقوياء يستخدمون مهاراتهم المتميزة في خدمة الرب الذي  تعلموا أن يحبوه ويحترموه من خلال والديهم الصبورين المثابرين.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ما هو دور كل من الزوج والزوجة في العائلة؟*

* الجواب: * رغم أن الذكور والإناث متساوون في علاقتهم بالمسيح إلا أن الكتاب المقدس  يحدد دور كل منهما في إطار الزواج.  فالزوج عليه أن يكون القائد في البيت  (1 كورنثوس 11: 3؛ أفسس 5: 3).  هذه القيادة ليست قيادة دكتاتورية أو  متعالية أو متحكمة تجاه الزوجة، ولكنها يجب أن تكون متفقة مع مثال قيادة  المسيح للكنيسة. "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة  وأسلم نفسه لأجلها لكي يقدسها مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة" (أفسس 5:  25-26).  لقد أحب المسيح الكنيسة (شعبه) بكل عطف ورحمة وغفران وإحترام وعدم  أنانية.  هكذا يجب أن يحب الرجال نساءهم.

الزوجات أيضاً عليهن أن يخضعن لسلطة أزواجهن. "أيها النساء إخضعن لرجالكن  كما للرب. لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة وهو  مخلص الجسد. ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء"  (أفسس 5: 22-24).  ورغم أن النساء يجب عليهم أن يخضعن لرجالهن فإن الكتاب  المقدس أيضاً يعلم الرجال مرارا وتكرارا كيف يجب أن يعاملوا زوجاتهم.  فلا  يجب أن يكون الزوج ديكتاتورا ولكن عليه أن يظهر إحتراماً لزوجته وآرائها.   في الواقع فإن أفسس 5: 28-29 يوصي الرجال أن يحبوا زوجاتهم كما يحبون  أجسادهم ويطعمونها ويعتنوا بها. يجب أن تكون محبة الرجل لزوجته مماثلة  لمحبة المسيح لجسده أي الكنيسة.

"أيتها النساء إخضعن لرجالكن كما يليق في الرب.  أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم  ولا تكونوا قساة عليهن" (كولوسي 3: 18-19). "كذلكم أيها الرجال كونوا  ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف معطين إياهن كرامة كالوارثات  أيضا معكم نعمة الحياة لكي لا تعاق صلواتكم" (1 بطرس 3: 7).  من هذه  الآيات نرى أن المحبة والإحترام صفتان يتميز بهما دور كل من الزوج والزوجة.   فإذا كانت هذه الصفات موجودة فلن تصبح السلطة أو الرئاسة، أو المحبة أو  الخضوع مشكلة لأي من الزوجين.

أما بالنسبة لتقسيم المسئوليت في البيت فإن الكتاب المقدس يوصي الرجال  بإعالة عائلاتهم.  هذا معناه أن يعمل الرجل ويجني المال الكافي لتدبير كل  الإحتياجات الضرورية لحياة زوجته وأولاده. إن الفشل في هذا الأمر يحمل  عواقب روحية محددة. "وإن كان أحد لا يعتني بخاصته ولا سيما أهل بيته فقد  أنكر الإيمان وهو شر من غير المؤمن" (1 تيموثاوس 5: 8). لهذا فإن الرجل  الذي لا يحاول أن يبذل أي جهد لإعالة أسرته لا يمكن أن يدعو نفسه مؤمناً  بحق. هذا لا يعني أن الزوجة لا تقدر أن تساهم في إعالة الأسرة – يرينا  أمثال 31 أن الزوجة الفاضلة بالتأكيد تستطيع أن تفعل هذا – ولكن إعالة  الأسرة ليست مسئوليتها بالدرجة الأولى؛ بل هي مسئولية الزوج.  بينما يستطيع  الزوج أن يساعد في الإهتمام بالأطفال والأعمال المنزلية (وبهذا يتمم واجبه  في محبة زوجته) إلا أن أمثال 31 يشرح لنا بوضوح أن الإهتمام بالبيت هو  المجال الرئيسي لمسئولية المرأة وتأثيرها.  فهي تهتم بعائلتها حتى لو إضطرت  الى النوم متأخراً والقيام مبكراً. هذا ليس أسلوباً سهلا للحياة بالنسبة  لبعض النساء – خاصة في الأمم الغربية المتقدمة. ولكن فإن الكثير من النساء  يعانين من الإجهاد والتعب لدرجة الإنهيار. ولكي نتجنب مثل هذا الإجهاد يجب  على الزوج والزوجة معا أن يصليا ويعيدا ترتيب أولوياتهما لكي يتبعا الكتاب  المقدس بشأن دور كل منهما.

لا بد أن يحدث الصراع في الزواج حول تقسيم المسئوليات والعمل، ولكن إذا كان  كل من الزوجين خاضعا للمسيح سوف تقل هذه الصراعات.  إذا وجد الزوجان أن  خلافاتهما حول هذا الموضوع خلافات متكررة وحادة أو إذا كان الخلاف سمة من  سمات زواجهما هنا تكون المشكلة أصلاً مشكلة روحية. وفي مثل هذه الحالة يجب  أن يعود الزوجين ويعيدا تكريس أنفسهما للصلاة والخضوع للمسيح أولاً ثم  لأحدهما الآخر بكل محبة وإحترام.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الأجهاض؟

الجواب: * لا توجد مقاطع معينة في الكتاب المقدس تتناول الأجهاض.  ولكن يوجد تعاليم  كتابية كثيرة توضح وجهة نظر الله في هذه المسألة.  أرميا 5:1 يقول لنا أن  الله يعرفنا قبل تكويننا في الرحم.  مزمور 13:139-16 يتحدث عن دور الله  الفعال في خليقتنا وتكويينا في الرحم. خروج 22:21-25 يصف المتسبب في موت  جنين في الرحم كقاتل نفس.  وكمسيحيون، فالاجهاض هو لا يمثل حرية أختيار  المرأة.  ولكنه بالحري مسألة حياة أو موت شخص خلق علي صورة الله كشبهه  (تكوين 26:1-27 و 6:9).

والمجادلة الأولي التي تواجه هذه النظرة هو التسأول، "ماذا عن الأطفال  الناتجون عن الأغتصاب"؟   وبالرغم من بشاعة هذا الموقف، فهل يجعل ذلك القتل  حلاً؟  فعل شيئين خطاْ لا يصلح الخطاْ.  لابد وأن هناك حلاً لهذه المعضلة  مثل أخذ الطفل الي ملجاْ أو تقديمه للتبني لعائلة لا تستطيع الأنجاب.  فلا  يمكننا معاقبة الطفل لأخطاء الآباء.

والمجادلة الأخري التي تواجه النظرة المسيحية هي أن، "ماذا ولو كانت حياة  الأم في خطر"؟  وهذا سؤال يصعب جداً أجابته.  ولكن يجب علينا تذكر أن هذه  الحالة تمثل نسبة ضئيلة جداً من حالات الأجهاض في عالمنا اليوم.  وثانياً  نحن نؤمن بأن الهنا اله معجزات.  وهو قادر علي حفظ حياة الأم والجنين وان  كانت التقارير الطبية تري خلاف ذلك.  ولكن في الحقيقة أجابة هذا السؤال  تكمن بين الزوج والزوجة والله.  فأن كان أي زوجين يواجهان هذه المعضلة،  فيجب عليهم الصلاة بحرارة وأن يسالوا الله أن يمنحهم الحكمة والسلام لأتخاذ  ذلك القرار المهم (يعقوب 5:1).

ونجد أن 99% من حالات الأجهاض التي تتم في العالم اليوم تحدث لأن الجنين  نتيجة "لخطاء غير مقصود".  فنجد أن الزوج والزوجة يقرران أجهاض الجنين  الغير مرغوب فيه.  وبدلاً من التعامل مع الموقف يقوم الوالدين بقتل نفس –  بغض النظر عن عمر الجنين. فهذا فعل خاطيء وشرير.  ومهما كان الوضع فلا يجب  أن يعتبر الأجهاض طريقة يلتجيء اليها الزوجان لحل مشاكلهم.  فحياة الطفل في  الرحم تستحق كل محاولة لأبقاءها وأنجاب ذلك الطفل.

وللذين قد تعرضوا لذلك الموقف وقاموا بأجهاض الجنين، يجب تذكر أن الاجهاض  خطيئة أمام الله.  ولكن يجب أيضاً تذكر أن الله غفور رحيم (يوحنا 16:3  ورومية 1:8 و كولوسي 14:1).  فالله قادر علي منح الغفران للأم وكذلك للأب  ان كان قد قام بحضها أو تشجيعها أو حتي الطبيب التي قام بعملية الأجهاض.​


----------

